# Tenoka Voyager Brake Controller



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

When we purchased our TT last fall, also got a Voyager Brake controller for my 2005 F150. Last time I was towing the trailer, the light on the BC was green, but would not turn amber and I could tell the trailer brakes were not working. Tried adjusting, still not working. Checked wires. nothing lose. Any ideas?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I had the Tekonsha Voyager controller before, It is a very basic controller and works. There are two dials you need for adjustment. The one on the left side is the "level" adjustment. When you are stopped and have the trailer connected, you need to turn this untill the light turns green. When that is good, you can then press on the brake and the dial on the right adjusts the "intensity" With the brake pedal depressed, you will need to turn that dial until it turns amber. If it is turning red you are going to most likely have too much brake on the trailer and you will get jerked around. If it is not amber it is not giving you enough brake. If this does not do it, there may be a problem with the brakes on the trailer. I highly doubt the brakes are the issue, but more the adjustments on the controller.

It was a great controller that did what it was supposed to, but I found with the amount of stop and go traffic that I am in, I needed something that adjusted the brake intensity as needed to keep from getting jerked around by the trailer brakes.

Brent


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Jack up one tire and have someone hit the brakes and see if you can turn the wheel. James


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

MNoutbackers said:


> When we purchased our TT last fall, also got a Voyager Brake controller for my 2005 F150. Last time I was towing the trailer, the light on the BC was green, but would not turn amber and I could tell the trailer brakes were not working. Tried adjusting, still not working. Checked wires. nothing lose. Any ideas?


Something similar happened to us last summer. We started on our trip and the break controller was working fine then stopped working about 10-15 min into the trip. We called our local RV dealer and they suggested that the connector may have dirt in it. We stopped and my husband disconnected it, and dusted and cleaned it out. Put it back together and it worked. Don't know if that is any help, but might be worth a try.


----------

